# Поступление в Новосибирское командное училище



## Стас1994 (16 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте, извените, что не по теме вопрос, но других источников я не нашел. У меня диагноз гайморит не хранический правой части. Берут в вуз с таким диагнозом? 17 лет, 75 кг,  180 см.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Мар 2012)

Этот вопрос нужно задать на форуме по военно-врачебной экспертизе или на форуме по оториноларингологии.


----------



## abelar (16 Мар 2012)

Берут. Особенно в Питере. Особенно, ели вы не выговариваете буквы: "Р", "Ж","Г". Особенно в юридические и финансовые ВУЗы. А, если вы при этом сопливый, гунявый и заика, то вне конкурса....!


----------



## Стас1994 (17 Мар 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Берут. Особенно в Питере. Особенно, ели вы не выговариваете буквы: "Р", "Ж","Г". Особенно в юридические и финансовые ВУЗы. А, если вы при этом сопливый, гунявый и заика, то вне конкурса...


 слушай доктор я вроде просил нормальных ответов а не базар разводить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2012)

Берут, только не надо об этом кричать на каждом осмотре.


----------



## abelar (17 Мар 2012)

Стас1994 написал(а):


> слушай доктор я вроде просил нормальных ответов а не базар разводить


Точно возьмут!!! Но, только в командное...


----------



## Андреeй (17 Мар 2012)

Стас1994 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, извените, что не по теме вопрос, но других источников я не нашел. У меня диагноз гайморит не хранический правой части. Берут в вуз с таким диагнозом? 17 лет, 75 кг, 180 см.


Кроме того, добавьте к диагнозу не полную грамотность, небольшие проблемы с чувством юмора, и хамоватость. Второе и третье в училище может пригодиться, а с первым надо бороться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2012)

Стас1994 написал(а):


> слушай доктор я вроде просил нормальных ответов а не базар разводить


Вас не возьмут в военное училище, вы не пройдете психолога.
В Армии нужны не только здоровые, но и разумные и добрые люди.
Полковник запаса Ступин Ф. П .


----------



## Стас1994 (21 Мар 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вас не возьмут в военное училище, вы не пройдете психолога.
> В Армии нужны не только здоровые, но и разумные и добрые люди.
> Полковник запаса Ступин Ф. П .


у меня всё нормально со всеми показателями. И всем спасибо за советы я оказался полностью здоров диагнозы не подтвердились.


----------



## Стас1994 (21 Мар 2012)

Андреeй написал(а):


> Кроме того, добавьте к диагнозу не полную грамотность, небольшие проблемы с чувством юмора, и хамоватость. Второе и третье в училище может пригодиться, а с первым надо бороться.


на это не обращайте внимания мы же не в школе диктант пишем


----------



## Стас1994 (21 Мар 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Точно возьмут!!! Но, только в командное...


Я не хотел показаться грубым, но так получилось. Искал везде ответы на мои вопросы и уже честно надоели такие ответы ну и не сдержался так что извените


----------



## Стас1994 (21 Мар 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Этот вопрос нужно задать на форуме по военно-врачебной экспертизе или на форуме по оториноларингологии.


а не подскажите как теперь эту тему удалить?


----------



## Lari (21 Мар 2012)

Стас1994 написал(а):


> так что извените


 

извените-Извините


----------

